# system volume information?!?



## Tobias K. (30. März 2003)

moin

ich hatte ne trojaner warnung das in c:\system volume information\... ein trojaner ist. da die datei nciht zu reparieren war wollte ich sie löschen, nur der ordner war garnicht da!
also musste ich mir erst ne verknüpfung erstellen die direkt auf die datei gezeigt hat um sie läschen zu können. wozu ist der ordner "system volume information" da?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## wackelpudding (30. März 2003)

der ordner befindet sich, sofern das dateisystem NTFS ist, auf jeder partition im root-verzeichnis. also zum beispiel <b>f:\system volume information</b>.
diesen ordner kannst du nicht löschen oder auf ihn zugreifen, da änderungen erhebliche folgen haben könnten.

die trojaner-meldung geben einige virenprogramme aus, allerdings ist dies falscher alarm.


----------



## Tobias K. (30. März 2003)

moin

aha danke für die antwort.

aber zugreifen kann ich da ganz gut drauf! 
mich hat es nur gewundert das ich dort viele dateien wieder gefunden hab die ich schon gelöscht hab!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## wackelpudding (31. März 2003)

wer weiß, was du schon alles angestellt hast. 
aber für gewöhnlich geben XP und 2000 selbst dem admin keine zugriffsrechte auf den ordner.


----------



## Tobias K. (31. März 2003)

moin

also was ich angestellt hab weiss ich ganz genau.
und zugang krieg ich in dem ich eine verknüpfung erstelle und dann bei "geben sie den speicherort des elements an" z.b. "C:\System Volume Information\_restore{F4628 ... 34}\RP170\" eintrage.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Malte1019 _
> *wer weiß, was du schon alles angestellt hast.
> aber für gewöhnlich geben XP und 2000 selbst dem admin keine zugriffsrechte auf den ordner. *



Indem man sich einfach selbst die Rechte gibt.


----------



## Neelix (30. Mai 2003)

*System volume information*

Hallöle,

auf meinen mehreren FAT32 Platten herrscht öfterst Datenverkehr,d.h. der system volume information wächst und wächst.
Um den Festplattenplatz wieder zu bekommen lösche ich die Unterordner einfach, und Xp hat sich noch nie darüber beschwert.
Aber auf meiner NTFS Platte, auf der sich die Windows-installation befindet wächst der Orner bis ins unermessliche (2Gig schon) und ich kann ihn leider nicht löschen auch nicht mit einem Tool vo Win98 aus.
Irgendwann klemmt sich Xp selber die Luft ab 
An dieser Stelle habe ich auch keine Ahnung, was zu tun ist.

NeeliX


----------



## wackelpudding (31. Mai 2003)

[win]+[pause] | systemwiederherstellung | _unter "_verfügbare laufwerke_" die systempartition selektieren_ | einstellungen | _mit dem schieberegler die maximale größe festlegen_.

müsste so eigentlich passen.


----------



## Zaratustra (27. November 2003)

Hi.
Habe ein logisches Laufwerk, auf dem eigentlich nur "System Volume Information" liegt.. War wohl ein Mißgeschich beim Partitionieren meiner HDD unter Win XP Prof. Bisher glaubte ich Win XP braucht das Laufwerk. Nun weiß ich, dass das ein Kropf ist.
Mit Partition Magic 8 habe ich nun versucht
1) zwei logische Laufwerke zusammenzuziehen (F:\ und G:\)   G:\ will ich weg haben.
2) G:\ zu löschen und F:\ zu vergrößern
Dann habe ich hier gelesen, das sich unter "System Volume Information" auch Wiederherstellungsinformationen von Win XP befinden. Also die Wiederherstellungsoptionen deaktiviert und das gleiche Spiel von vorn (s. o.).
Und jedesmal neu booten.

Ergebnis: G:\ ist immer noch so vorhanden als ob nix passiert wäre.

Wie werde ich G:\ wieder los?



==============================================================

Endlich. G:\ ist weg, aber nicht mit PartitionMagic, sondern mit Win XP Computerverwaltung gelöscht und den freien Speicher mit PM an Laufwerk F:\ angehängt.
Was mir jetzt noch unverständlich ist, G:\ hatte vorher 7,81 MB. F:\ ist aber nach dem Zusammenfügen mit G:\ nur knapp 1 MB größer geworden. 

*Wo sind die restlichen 7 MB geblieben? *


----------



## prax (18. April 2004)

Also ich hab bei mir nicht zugreifen können biss ich die kluge entscheidung traf meinen Virenscanner zu fragen und der hat dann ausgespuckt welche ordner sich in System Volume information befinden und dann hab ich einfach in die adressleiste den Pfad eingegeben und ich war drin .
So dann habe ich ALLES gelöscht (ausser Dateien die nicht zu löschen waren da sie ein anderes Programm nutzte und die soll man auch nicht löschen weil DIE sind wichtig). Tja mein PC ist sehr neu aber der kam ganz schön ins schwitzen allein um den inhalt des ordners anzeigen zu können aber es ging schon.
Mein system hat keine macken davongetragen und meine festplatte würde mich küssen wenn sie nicht angeschraubt wäre. In dem Ordner war so viel ******** drinnen also 100000 verschiedene .EXEs (kein schertz waren wirklich so viele ca.)
und darunter Spiele die ich gelöscht hatte bevor ich meinen PC neu aufgesetzt habe und sachen die nicht mehr existieren dürften (geheime Regierungsunterlagen und der ganze Mist. Das ist aber ne andere Geschichte).
Also mein Tipp: Weg damit!
PS: Ich übernehme keine Verantwortung für Systemschäden oder sonstige Schäden auf der Festplatte durch die ausführung meines tipps.
Da Privatverkauf kein rückgaberecht oder Geld zurück laut neuem EU gesetz.


----------

